# New Guy... First post



## Chaz (Mar 20, 2012)

New here. I was referred from another board. I generally work on pedalcars,but....
  I've picked up an old trike and have been restoring it. My research indicates its a 1935 Steelcraft Streamline Velocipede, but that's about all I know. I know they made 3 models. Anyone got any more info?  The seat springs and front grille are still at the chromer.


----------



## PhattCatBicycles (Mar 20, 2012)

I have no idea but wanted to welcome you to the site anyways. I'm a bike guy but I did a pedalcar once.  It was all rusted out and in bad condition,  I live in a Oregon next to a big college town Oregon Bevers.  So I made a Beaver Fire Sadan out of it and sold it for $500 bucks to some Beaver fan. LOL


Just enjoying the ride
Brooks


----------



## ridingtoy (Mar 20, 2012)

Nice choice of green! Looks just like the Hallmark Kiddie Car Classic model I have of this trike. Check out www.tricyclefetish.com on their Murray page. Murray produced the Steelcraft line of trikes and pedal cars.
Your streamlined tricycle is looking pretty good!

Dave


----------

